# Makin' Bacon



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 14, 2005)

_Makin' Bacon_​ 






_*Excellent Advice!*_


____________________________________








​ 

​


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

LMAO!!


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2005)

lol that's cute


----------



## wasabi (Mar 14, 2005)

________________________________


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

cute rump.


----------



## Dove (Mar 15, 2005)

*Our Dermatoligest has this picture framed and hanging in his waiting room*


----------

